# HM posts 2000



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Mick, thanks for your contribution to the forum. Always look forward to reading your posts


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Hear Hear - enjoyed the caning you gave me in the early days - re: leaving happyland


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mick thanks for your input.... particularly boat construction and Lenthalls posts


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Well done HairyMick. You are truly a legend. And a gentleman. Your posts have done much to encourage yakfishing. The only people you have disappointed are the stinkboat sales folk who see their business dwindling as yak sales across this fair land increases. :wink:

I have benefited from your posts and look forward to learning more from you as you head toward the next 1000.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

hairey, congratulations mate, you are a true legend, always enjoy reading your posts, look after big jim and the boys mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Onya Mick, hope we get a chance to have that paddle some time in the new year.


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations Mick, always interesting, always constructive, always encouraging, great stuff, keep it up.

Ian


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Guys,

Thank you very much for all the kind words. I just love this forum.

Have a very happy and safe Christmas to one and all. I look forward to sharing the the next coming year with you all.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi paul,

yeah mate. i only just noticed. Well done to both of you guys, you are the embodiment/ of the spirit of this forum.

PS does this qualify us as post whores? :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU3CpKQAADtXgAASQOcAKtwAP+/foDABBtjDQICNKfo0BE0HlNqFT9Q0ENAaAZAGglT0hT9RqeoAPKGgAGCiSFv3588U46G6TcleeWDzZydHnzd0H33K5IQc5RFQaDtP1Q992PL5X4SJRPK4YHNqwrEQkfva+cYMT/Ene3NyHFRFRYl8Wj9V7g3vaznLrQlCKOkxJs7PHwOEkHSAa46kQS2ugoKPqzRcxkSL1iXmqaswWGXDGSY4DLwpVMq9mKnZtTC0Tr5fnlB+xpjLPJyVsIMjkLOytghKDVEd+M/+tICu0RSeM7lCl7037mnDehDdKP0CFidqMinMIU20frr2ZCcbGF9Qo9lhNlYLRJYEK4ME3sIIidWYpWU4BV9CpKH8XckU4UJBNwqSkA==


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Onya HM, I admire the way you are not afraid to show the courage of your convictions - a good honest opinion is always offered by your good self :lol: 
Look forward to many more such posts :wink:

Regards

Cuda.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Well done Mick, always a good and knowledgeable read.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Great HairyM

Heres to 2000 more of the same. :roll: OH no, what am I saying 

 fishing Russ


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks again guys. I really do appreciate all your kind words.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

hairymick said:


> I really do appreciate all your kind words.


Kind words? . . . You must have misunderstood what I said!

Nah, your my hero, HairyMick. Gotta love that wooden boat of yours.


----------

